# MacBook - Any suggestions for a newbie?



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Finally after months of waiting for the refresh I ordered a 13" MBP  

I came close to going for the 15" but after a trip to Best Buy to check them out the 13" just seems to fit what I need best... And it will fit great into my bag with my 14" Dell (required by work)  

Any Mac owners on this board? Would love to know of any recommendations for a newbie


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey, Casse!  I just ordered the same thing yesterday!  My old desktop has been slowly dying and after hearing about a friend's MBP the 2 weeks I was in Malta I bit the bullet yesterday and ordered one.  I will be totally in the dark about Macs when mine arrives as I've always had PCs, but I've heard how easy they are to learn so hopefully this won't be an expensive mistake....

Now I need all the accessories to deck it out just like my kindle


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The 13" MBP is the current sweet spot in the Mac laptop lineup.  You get very little to justify the extra 50% increase in cost for the 15", and the battery life on the 13" is actually longer, despite weighing more than a pound less.  But you do get a TON of extras for the $200 premium over the white 13" non-pro MB.

There's a bunch of training videos on Apple.com to help you get started with the basics.  I'd definitely suggest getting an external hard drive and setting up Time Machine--it's the most painless backup software I've ever seen.  Too far beyond that, I can't help you.  I am a Mac owner (2008 24" iMac) and administer about a dozen of them at work, but I'm not a fan.  But there are quite a few others on here who are, and can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Casse, have you received your yet?  MIne is supposed to be here tomorrow, it was delayed in Memphis because of weather conditions


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Sendie said:


> Casse, have you received your yet? MIne is supposed to be here tomorrow, it was delayed in Memphis because of weather conditions


No I've got the same issue 

It's only been a week but it seems so much longer


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

and when I get it, I'll be at work so I'll have to look at it in the box all day.  I was really hoping to have it for the weekend so I could try and learn.  Then my son got me hooked into the Sims 3 today and I've played that all afternoon and I'll have to start it all over on my NEW laptop because I was using his...LOL


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Sendie said:


> and when I get it, I'll be at work so I'll have to look at it in the box all day. I was really hoping to have it for the weekend so I could try and learn. Then my son got me hooked into the Sims 3 today and I've played that all afternoon and I'll have to start it all over on my NEW laptop because I was using his...LOL


IT'S HERE!!!!!!!! 

Love at first site


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I have mine too, I'm using it now.  I've never used a Mac before so I'm having learning issues and I'm thinking I'll sign up for a couple free classes the Apple Store offers but they're both  an hour away and will be Saturday before I can do that.  My friend will be over Thursday night to show me some things.  I'll get there, I finally figured out right click and just need to learn all the other tricks I know on a pc.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Trying to think of tips but I've been using mine for a year now, so I forget, but...the two finger swipe is cool.  Swipe two fingers on the touch pad and it scrolls the page up and down.


----------



## Carmyn (Mar 27, 2010)

I have been using Macs for almost as long as there have been Macs, and now use a MBP 15" at home and a large Mac desktop at work.  I will try to check in now and then to see if there is anything I can help out with.  I like the larger screen because I do graphic design and can use all of the screen space I can get.  My office computer has two 23" screens and I fill them both up!  I almost got the 17" laptop (not sure they even make it anymore), but decided it would be too big to use it the way I use a laptop...on my lap.

I am new to the Kindle readers and such, and don't use my computer for games (except Solitaire), so I won't be much help, there!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks for the tip on the two finger scrolling!  I found out by accident you can also page forwards and backwards with all fingers swiping left and right, too cool!  I have the Sims loaded but only looked at it and remade my character, not any playing as I've had a migraine since yesterday.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sendie said:


> thanks for the tip on the two finger scrolling! I found out by accident you can also page forwards and backwards with all fingers swiping left and right, too cool! I have the Sims loaded but only looked at it and remade my character, not any playing as I've had a migraine since yesterday.


And 3 fingers up & down will jump to the top or bottom of the page. I've never used trackpads much until I got my MacBook Air, now I've ditched my mouse.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I too have been a Mac addict since the birth of Macs. I now have a Mac Air and my MBP (I was part of the vanguard on that one) is now in the hands of my son. Have all things Mac. Love it. I use a PC platform at work though. (grrrr) I just don't think one can go wrong buying a MBP. I get so much use out of my Air. It goes to class with me, it's been around the world (just about), it, just goes and goes and keeps on ticking. Downside - it gets really really hot and cannot sit on my lap. No way! 

I hope to replace my MacAir with my even smaller iPad! I just d/l'd Pages last nigh and will use that during class. (Photography Major) unless I flunk out

You will love your Mac(s)!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I hope so as much as I paid for this sucker!  

This morning I tried to get into Aperture and it said I needed to input my serial number.  I got out the cd and no matter how many times I put the number in, it said it was incorrect so I don't know what I'm doing wrong?  I had to leave for work so I'll try again tonight.  I also bought 2 other programs and I hope I don't have the same problem.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not sure what that could be but you can call Apple.

The three finger swipe doesn't work for me.  I wonder if mine is too old and this is a new feature?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Gracie, at least in current MBPs (mine is model previous to very recent refresh) three-finger swipe can be turned on and off in System Preferences.  I don't like it.  Takes such a light touch that I was turning pages when I didn't want to.  Maybe I should try again.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have OS X 10.5.8.  I think it might require a later version.  I'm not sure I'd like it either because on my iMac I have the mighty mouse and it goes back pages when I don't intend too.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

How is the Magic Mouse?  I was thinking about getting it since I don't have a mouse yet


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It's OK now that I've gotten accustomed to it.  I actually bought the other (previous version) Apple mouse for my macbook but I find that I don't end up using a mouse at all.  I like using just the touch pad.  I use the Mighty Mouse for the desktop (iMac).


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't use a mouse for my MBP either.  Never thought I would see the day as I hated touch pads before I got my mac three years ago.
Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love touchpads!  I was an early adopter--bought a serial connector touchpad device for my laptop long ago...

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Sendie said:


> I hope so as much as I paid for this sucker!
> 
> This morning I tried to get into Aperture and it said I needed to input my serial number. I got out the cd and no matter how many times I put the number in, it said it was incorrect so I don't know what I'm doing wrong? I had to leave for work so I'll try again tonight. I also bought 2 other programs and I hope I don't have the same problem.


Oooh! Aperture! An app that I want!!! Lucky you.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

and the serial number worked the first try when I got home so I don't know what I was doing.  I also bought Final Cut and iworks but haven't tried them yet.  I figured with the $ I saved by getting the 13 inch instead of the 17 inch I originally thought I wanted I could get these programs instead.  Now I'm wondering about a mouse but the more I use the trackpad I think it may be a waste of money.


----------

